# Trenga MTB-Marathon Clausthal



## salatbauchvieh (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir einer sagen ob dies noch immer die Strecke in Clausthal ist? Habe im Netz keine GPS-Daten gefunden. 

Danke sagt, das Vieh


----------



## Snakeskin (22. Mai 2012)

Nein, das ist die alte Strecke. Die jetzige kannst du als PN haben wenn du möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GSMarkus (24. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte am Samstag die Strecke mal abfahre,wenn du lust und zeit hast kannst du ja mitkommen ;-)


----------



## Markyman (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo !!!

Mich würde auch die Streckenführung interessieren würde mich über eine PN sehr freuen.

PS: "GSMarkus" ich hätte am Samstag Zeit falls du mich mitnehmen würdest ???

Schonmal Danke im voraus


----------



## salatbauchvieh (24. Mai 2012)

Samstag schaffe ich leider nicht, da ich arbeiten muss. Sind aber ab Sonntag auf dem Polstertaler Campingplatz und wollen dann ca. 14:00 Uhr die Strecke abfahren. Allerdings mit einem sehr sehr gemütlichen Tempo. 

Gruß datt Vieh


----------



## GSMarkus (24. Mai 2012)

Sonntag ist leider bei mir schlecht da geht es mit der Familie um die Grane ;-)Ich fahre Samstag um 10:30 uhr am Bahnhof los.Wenn noch jemand mitkommen möchte!?!?Das ist keine Offizielle Streckenführung,ich bin auch nicht im WSV Clausthal.Ich mache das nur weil ich die Strecke selber noch abfahren möchte.
*Es wird auch kein Renntempo gefahren*


----------



## wulfhoop (25. Mai 2012)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen ob dies noch immer die Strecke in Clausthal ist? Habe im Netz keine GPS-Daten gefunden.
> 
> Danke sagt, das Vieh



Letztes Jahr und 2010 wars die hier:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gyswebqtxnkkxngd


----------



## neubicolt (27. Mai 2012)

wulfhoop schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr und 2010 wars die hier:
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gyswebqtxnkkxngd



Hm, die Abweichung von 4km pro Runde lt. Ausschreibung ist aber schon enorm


----------



## Berrrnd (27. Mai 2012)

vielleicht bezieht sich das alt aus #2 ja auf die jahre vor 2012.


----------



## manuel e. (28. Mai 2012)

hy!!!
ich habe mich vor drei tagen auch mal an der strecke versucht. eigentlich sollte die route so sein wie in den letten jahren auch. ALLERDINGS: der rückeweg im spiegeltal kurz vor dem gegenanstieg zur zwischenzeitnahme ist im unteren bereich durch "forstarbeiten" zeimlich ramponiert und die brücke nach selbiger stelle hinter der abfahrt zwischenzeitnahme/aspahltstück gibt es nicht mehr.

entweder ist ab dort oben am langen ziehweg ein neuer kurs im  programm oder aber der rückeweg ist trotzdem drin und danach wird auf dem asphaltstück im spiegeltal hinunter richtung wildemann gefahren und dann hinauf zur zwischenverpflegung. kurz hinter der zwischenverpflegung ist der weg ebenfalls im moment noch in einem desolaten zustand.

alle angaben ohne schussgerät.

bis sonntag- diesmal wieder auf der ganz kurzen runde.

gruss manuel.


----------



## GSMarkus (29. Mai 2012)

Genau das sind die Baustellen die wir auch gefunden haben.Ich hatte Daniel vom WSV mal angeschrieben .Er wollte sich am Sonntag die Strecke selber nochmal anschauen ,vielleicht gibt es noch ein paar geringfügige änderungen.

Die sind glaub ich nötig.Aber der Rest war TOP ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel e. (29. Mai 2012)

jo, alles fahrbar, allerdings soll ja das wetter etwas schlechter werden. 

aber ne runde im dreck fahren macht dann auch mal wieder spass und auf ner kleinen kinderrunde ist das ja net soo schlimm.

bis sonntag, gruss manuel.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (30. Mai 2012)

Die Brücke ist zwar auf und davon aber im Flußbett hat einer Steine so geordnet das ich vorhin problemlos durchfahren konnte. Allerdings das Stück Trail in der Nähe der Brücke ist auch ohne Regen schon jetzt ein wahres Schlammparadies.
Da ich bisher immer nur Bad Harzburg und Altenau gefahren bin sind die kommenden Strecken nun neu für mich. Clausthal ist aber für schwere Brocken wie mich ganz schön hart bei den steilen Anstiegen. Mal schauen wich ich da 2 Runden durchhalten kann. 
Nach der Runde vorhin wäre ich super zufrieden mit einer Zeit unter 3:45 Std.

ALso dann bis Sonntag...das Bauchvieh und bestimmt nicht vom Salat...


----------



## neubicolt (30. Mai 2012)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Da ich bisher immer nur Bad Harzburg und Altenau gefahren bin sind die kommenden Strecken nun neu für mich. Clausthal ist aber für schwere Brocken wie mich ganz schön hart bei den steilen Anstiegen. Mal schauen wich ich da 2 Runden durchhalten kann.



Wenn du BH durchgehalten hast sollte doch CZ auch drin sein oder 

Fahre auch zum ersten mal dort und finde die Strecke auf dem Papier nicht so hart wie BH, oder irre ich mich?

Gruß


----------



## salatbauchvieh (30. Mai 2012)

Naja, BH geht es am Anfang mal kurz Steil und danach folgen "gemütliche" gleichmäßige Anstiege. In CZ geht es eigentlich nie gemütlich hoch, sondern immer nur richtig Steil. So zumindest mein persönliches empfinden.

Das wir es schaffen bezweifle ich nicht, nur das WIE!!!

Aber egal, am Ende fahren wir ja trotzdem egal ob Regen, Schnee oder Sonnenschein und zwar weil es uns spaß macht..

Freue mich wie immer auf das Event.

Gruß Salatbauchvieh


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Juni 2012)

wie sieht denn die strecke im moment aus?

sind matschreifen sinnvoll, oder reichen die niedrig profilierten rennpellen?
die bachabfahrt bitte nicht mit berücksichtigen.


----------



## Kesemo (2. Juni 2012)

nen verantwortlichen erreich ich nicht über mail oder telefon. Wassn da los? Geld überwiesen und kontaktaufnahme null?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GSMarkus (2. Juni 2012)

Also extra Matschreifen finde ich übertrieben bei der Strecke.85 % sind doch feste Waldautobahn.


----------



## Tracer (3. Juni 2012)

trotz schlechtes wetter, war's ein schönes gute organisiertes rennen. komme nächstes Jahr gern wieder. 
m.f.g. 
Willy


----------



## dre (3. Juni 2012)

Ja, es war ein schönes Rennen zumindest für eine Runde:

a) Die Schaltung an meinem alten Simplonhobel hatte ca. 3 km vor der Zieldurchfahrt keinen Bock mehr und
b) ich war total schei$$e drauf (Beine o.k. aber Herzrasen).


----------



## Maracuja10 (3. Juni 2012)

Man war das eine Schlammschlacht auf der Langstrecke... 

Leider hat sich in der 3ten Runde, ca 1km vor der Landstraße meine Kette verabschiedet und dabei noch schön den Umwerfer verbogen, so dass Ich die letzten 4-5km rennend verbringen musste.. Hauptsache noch ins Ziel gekommen


----------



## salatbauchvieh (3. Juni 2012)

keine 20 km und 3 x Platten, an der Brücke habe ich dann abgebrochen. Immerhin hat meine Madam einen Pokal erkämpft.

Gruß das schlammbedeckte Drecksvieh


----------



## dre (3. Juni 2012)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> keine 20 km und 3 x Platten, an der Brücke habe ich dann abgebrochen. Immerhin hat meine Madam einen Pokal erkämpft.
> 
> Gruß das schlammbedeckte Drecksvieh



Fährt deine Madame ein Simplon?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (3. Juni 2012)

nein, schweres CUBE AMS Fun Corner Edition.


----------



## neubicolt (4. Juni 2012)

Ich fands auch klasse gestern, trotz des Wetters 

Leider konnte ich meine Zielzeit von 3,5h nicht erreichen. Ich schiebs einfach mal auf die Bedingungen  denn von der Leistung her war ich ganz zufrieden mit mir...

Gruß


----------



## dre (4. Juni 2012)

Weiß man, ob es schon irgendwo Foto´s von der Sauerei gibt?


----------



## neubicolt (4. Juni 2012)

dre schrieb:


> Weiß man, ob es schon irgendwo Foto´s von der Sauerei gibt?



Warte mal ein paar Tage, die Leute haben auch zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkbiker90 (4. Juni 2012)

Bei mir hat sich auch die Kette, besser gesagt das Kettenschloss verabschiedet, gleich nach Rundendurchfahrt zur 3. Runde. Nach langem Suchen hab ich das fehlende Gegenstück noch gefunden, ließ sich aber bei dem ganzen Dreck nicht mehr schließen. Dabei lag ich so gut und sicher auf Platz 9 gesamt  Hatte mir extra noch ein paar Körner für die letzte Runde aufgespart. 

Ansonsten war die Veranstaltung wie immer top, einen riesen Respekt auch an die Leute, die sich trotz Regen an die Strecke stellen um die Fahrer anzufeuern . Das finde ich fast härter als selbst zu fahren, wir bewegen uns schließlich noch um warm zu bleiben.

Die Bachdurchfahrt, die wegen der weggerissenen Brücke eingebaut hatte, fand ich auch super, sogar besser als vorher 

Sehr traurig fand ich aber den Zustand der Trails, wie der Forst da mal wieder gewütet hat und das in einer Urlaubsregion wie dem Harz. Teilweise waren ja ganze Waldstücke weggehauen (der Einstieg in den Trail vor dem letzten steilen Anstieg) und mehrere Trails zu Harvesterschneisen umfunktioniert. Sehr schade drum, das war die letzten 3 Jahre deutlich schöner. Da kann der Veranstalter aber absolut nix für!


----------



## manuel e. (4. Juni 2012)

jojo, im Rückeweg Richtung Spiegeltal auf Pos. drei mit gutem Vorsprung auf der Kurzdistanz einen Platten und danach ging es nur noch auf dem grossen Blatt weiter.

So ein scheiss. Bin dann über Wildemann und Zellerfelder Tal auf der Strasse zurück gefahren, da man auf der grossen Scheibe nun  nicht wirklich die Berge rauf kommt in Clausthal.

Mund abwischen und weiter gehts.

Gruss Manuel.


----------



## chris29 (5. Juni 2012)

Also, leider fand ich das Rennen in diesem Jahr nicht so toll. Die Strecke war ganz schön mitgenommen und die Trails meist im schlechten Zustand. Evt. hätte man sich vorher überlegen sollen, die Strecke etwas abzuändern. Was leider immer fehlt, ist Irgentwas drumherum. Und in meinen Augen geht es nicht, die Zeitnahme, die Zielverpflegung und alles andere in einem Zelt zu veranstalten. Das war schon recht durcheinander.
Ich weiß, das Daniel das Rennen im großen und ganzen alleine plant. Daher habe ich auch Verständniss, dass nicht alles immer rund läuft. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch mal ein paar aus dem WSV, die sich mit einbringen in die Veranstaltung!


----------



## Maracuja10 (5. Juni 2012)

Da geb ich dir Recht. Der Trail hinunter ins Tal (zu der kleineren Bachdurchfahrt) hätte meiner Meinung nach echt nicht sein müssen. 
In dem Punkt, dass leider nichts drum herum stattfindet geb ich dir auch Recht, das hät ich auch cooler gefunden, da Ich auch schon am Vortag angereist bin.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juni 2012)

ich habe dieses jahr nach der 2. runde aufgegeben, u.a. da mein kleines kettenblatt mal wieder angefangen hat die ketten mit nach oben zu ziehen.
auf sonst lief es irgendwie nicht so richtig. irgendwie habe ich teilweise überhaupt keinen druck auf dem pedal gehabt.
das wetter hat dann ganz die moivation versaut.  

eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen alle anstiege zu fahren, aber das hatte sich dann ab der 2. runde nach der bachabfahrt erledigt. nach der bachdurchfahrt das erste stück ging es noch und dann habe ich bis zu dem ersten flacheren stück geschoben. ab da ging es dann wieder.

hoffentlich ist es nächste woche in willingen trockener. dann werde ich mich auf der langstrecke mal richtig abschießen.


----------



## neubicolt (5. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> hoffentlich ist es nächste woche in willingen trockener. dann werde ich mich auf der langstrecke mal richtig abschießen.



Hehe...ich versuchs wohl auf der "Kurzdistanz" ...denke die langt mir im ersten Jahr völlig. Die 96km wären mir glaub ich nen Happen too much


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juni 2012)

96km ist mittelstrecke.

122km ist lang.


----------



## Glitscher (5. Juni 2012)

Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, das unter solch schlechten Wetterbedingungen so manche Strecke ihr böses Gesicht zeigt. Im Trockenen wär das alles halb so wild gewesen und auch so war die Strecke annähernd zu 100% fahrbar, wenn auch nicht immer angenehm. Das eigentlich schlimme waren die Temperaturen wie ich fand. Bin gespannt auf Braunlage...


----------



## Maracuja10 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich bin noch am Überlegen, mich auf die Langstrecke umzumelden.. Klingt aber schon ganz ordentlich mit 84km und über 2800hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkbiker90 (5. Juni 2012)

chris29 schrieb:


> Was leider immer fehlt, ist Irgentwas drumherum. Und in meinen Augen geht es nicht, die Zeitnahme, die Zielverpflegung und alles andere in einem Zelt zu veranstalten. Das war schon recht durcheinander.



Mag soweit alles stimmen, da geht sicher noch was. Aber gerade in diesem Jahr hatte sicher keiner Lust sich mit dem Kuchenbüffet oder gar der Technik für die Zeitnahme in den Regen zu stellen. Von daher geht das schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Glitscher (5. Juni 2012)

Ein Vorschlag meinerseits wär noch die Riegel nicht alle anzuschneiden. In der 3. Runde lagen dort noch dutzende Hälften die dann am Ende des Tages sicherlich in den Müll wandern. Sicherlich alles gesponsort, trotzdem aber unschön und im weitesten Sinne auch von unserem Geld bezahlt. Von daher mein Vorschlag nach 15 Jahren Erfahrung mit den Starterzahlen einfach die Mengen anpassen, oder lieber noch jedem Teilnehmer einen in die Starttüte legen, und dann an den Tischen eben ein paar weniger haben...


----------



## Maracuja10 (5. Juni 2012)

Das find ich ja auch stark:

Zitat: Ärgerlich hingegen war noch eine kurzfristige Änderung der Strecke. Denn  der Besitzer des Geländes im Spiegeltal, das als Ausweichstrecke für  die nicht nutzbare Brücke vorgesehen war, wollte plötzlich pro Fahrer  einen Euro dafür haben, war Langer verärgert. Doch ganz kurzfristig  hatte der WSV noch eine andere Bachquerung angelegt, so dass ohne allzu  große Veränderung am Streckenverlauf das Rennen reibungslos und ohne  zusätzliche Kosten ablief.

Quelle: http://www.beobachter-online.de/cla...zeigen-echtes-durchhaltevermoegen-d14458.html


----------



## chris29 (5. Juni 2012)

Toti666 schrieb:


> Mag soweit alles stimmen, da geht sicher noch was. Aber gerade in diesem Jahr hatte sicher keiner Lust sich mit dem Kuchenbüffet oder gar der Technik für die Zeitnahme in den Regen zu stellen. Von daher geht das schon in Ordnung.



Sicher soll sich niemand in den Regen stellen. Aber für die Zeitnahme und den Zieleinlauf hätte man ein seperates zusätzliches Zelt aufstellen können.... Naja, ist ja alles gut gelaufen, von daher gibts nicht wirkliches zu meckern


----------



## dre (5. Juni 2012)

chris29 schrieb:


> ... Naja, ist ja alles gut gelaufen, von daher gibts nicht wirkliches zu meckern



Und deswegen freuen wir uns einfach auf das nächste Jahr, bei besserem Wetter.

Kann man schon irgendwo evtl. ein paar Fotos bestaunen?


----------



## Maracuja10 (5. Juni 2012)

https://picasaweb.google.com/108861...thal?authkey=Gv1sRgCILM34S987WbrwE&feat=email

https://picasaweb.google.com/110081509514633870866/ClausthalZellerfeld2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (6. Juni 2012)

Danke.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (7. Juni 2012)

Unser kleiner Bericht zu dem Rennen ist nun auch online.


----------



## cheffe_ (20. März 2013)

Hi!
Wir werden dieses Jahr den TrengaDe Marathon nicht durchführen. Allerdings ist das hier:
https://www.facebook.com/events/451342878270500/
unsere Alternativveranstaltung.
Fast das gesamte Orgateam von den letzten 15 Jahren Marathon Clausthal wird da als Guide mitfahren. Also kommt mit!


----------



## cheffe_ (25. April 2013)

Hier gibt es nochmal den Blog zur 10 Türme Tour die jetzt den TrengaDe Marathon ersetzt:

http://10tuermetour.tumblr.com/


----------



## Berrrnd (25. April 2013)

hört sich sehr gut an!
wird mal vorgemerkt.


----------



## argh (29. April 2013)

cheffe_ schrieb:


> Hier gibt es nochmal den Blog zur 10 Türme Tour die jetzt den TrengaDe Marathon ersetzt:
> 
> http://10tuermetour.tumblr.com/



Find ich super! 

... und muss an dem Tag arbeiten.


----------



## cheffe_ (1. Juni 2014)

Hi!
Dieses Jahr gibt es wieder die Nachfolgeveranstaltung zum TrengaDe Marathon in Clausthal. Infos hier:
http://10tuermetour.tumblr.com/
oder
https://www.facebook.com/events/715255291853550/


----------

